# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  problems with panda antivirus and analysis services

## jaznar

I have the next problem:
i have MS sql server 2005 installed in a server.
We have some olap cubes in the server deployed with analysis services 2005.
When we try to connect to them from a client pc using pivot tables we obtain this error:
"Errors in network layers. Error code=0XC10D0009, External code=0x00000000"
The client pc has panda antivirus (corporate) with true prevent
When i unisnstall it we can connect to the analysis server and to the cube normally and when we install the antivirus again (without true prevent and with the minimun options) the problem starts again and we can't conect to the analysis server.
Anybody had a similar problem?
Anybody knows a solution for it?
Thanks
Jose
coormx@yahoo.com.mx

----------

